
A Quick Reminder Why Bitcoin Was Invented in the First Place - js7745
https://medium.com/founder-playbook/a-quick-reminder-why-bitcoin-was-invented-in-the-first-place-f9ae7430bc17?
======
schoen
Duplicate, most extensive discussion (3 comments) at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15267437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15267437)

